# Free Adoption Certificate



## PrissyDior (Sep 8, 2004)

I made an adoption certificate for Dior when I get her because we just got her from the owner, nothing formal. I will gladly make one for any of you who would like one (for nostalgic purposes anyway). Let me know 

BTW, it'll be in a good printable size when you get it (I will upload to photobucket).


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

That is SO cute!!! I love it.

MD


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

wow!!! thats lovely  did it take you long to make it :?:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

That is so cute!
I made a birth certificate for each one of my dogs.


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

I would love one for Grizzly! That is a very kind offer!

I hate to sound stupid - but what is photobucket?


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Photo Bucket is a website that you can upload images to and they will host them there. Alot of people host their siggy's there.


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

I'd love one for RAZ......I can put it in his scrapbook section of my Pet's album.


----------

